# Cube Kid 200 Schaltung umbauen?



## tyson81 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo habe meinem Sohn ein Cube 200 gebraucht gekauft. Jetzt ist es so das mein Sohn mit der Drehschaltung nicht klar kommt!  Er kann nur einen Gang schalten, dann rutscht er ab oder verzieht den Lenker weil er keine Kraft hat. Wie ich im Forum gelesen habe, ist das Problem bei den Bikes wohl bekanntx dass die Schaltung so schwer geht!

Jetzt würde ich gerne die Schaltung umbauen und wollte fragen ob ihr meint das eine Drehschaltung wie verbaut oder eine normale Trigger Schaltung für ein Kind besser ist?


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

Was für dein Sohn besser ist, hast du doch schon selber rausgefunden, wenn er mit den Drehgriffen nicht klar kommt.
Ich persönlich bin eh kein Freund davon.
Tip:
Kauf dir einen günstigen, ich glaube, 7-fach trigger im ebay und probiere es einfach mal aus.
Muss ja kein XT oder XTR sein. Die günstigen fürn 10er funktionieren auch gut.
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (15. Mai 2014)

Genau. Und wenn die Bremse nicht funktioniert wegen miesen Zügen und schlechter Einstellung kann man gleich noch mit auf Rücktritt umbauen. Da hat man dann ja auch raus gefunden dass Handbremsen dem Kind nicht liegen.


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Genau. Und wenn die Bremse nicht funktioniert wegen miesen Zügen und schlechter Einstellung kann man gleich noch mit auf Rücktritt umbauen. Da hat man dann ja auch raus gefunden dass Handbremsen dem Kind nicht liegen.


tyson81 braucht Tips und kein blödes Gequatsche. Davon gibts hier in Forum genug. Also wenn du was vernünftiges beitragen kannst dann her damit. Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Mamara (15. Mai 2014)

Schön wenn es bei anderen auffällt


----------



## Herr Schwall (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Der verbaute Schaltgriff ist schon sehr leichtgängig mit neuem Zug und Hülle korrekt verlegt.
Also dürfte das Problem bei dir bei Zug, Zugverlegung liegen.
Neuer Zug, Hülle, Kappen penibel verlegt und dein Kleiner wird Spass haben.
Teflonbeschichtete Züge flutschen noch n bischen leichter.............

ride on


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2014)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der verbaute Schaltgriff ist schon sehr leichtgängig mit neuem Zug und Hülle korrekt verlegt.
> Also dürfte das Problem bei dir bei Zug, Zugverlegung liegen.
> Neuer Zug, Hülle, Kappen penibel verlegt und dein Kleiner wird Spass haben.
> ...


Seh ich auch so. Die vorherrschende Einschätzung ist eher so, dass Drehgriffe idR besser funktionieren. Trigger brauchen schon einen gewissen Schwenkweg, den ein kleiner Kinderdaumen auch erstmal schaffen muß...
Versuchs mal mit den Teflon-Zügen.


----------



## tyson81 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal das seilbvom unwerfer entfernt da geht das drehen butterweich! Was mir das jetzt? Es liegt nicht an den seilzuegen, es liegt am schaltwerk etc.?


----------



## Herr Schwall (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal meine Glaskugel intensiv befragt. Kommt aber nix. Vielleicht sollte ich sie mal wieder zum Kundendienst............
Wenn Zug von Schaltwerk getrennt kannst du mit Hand probieren ob sich das Schaltwerk leicht bewegen, nach innen drücken lässt.
Am einfachsten bei ausgebautem Hinterrad.


----------



## tyson81 (16. Mai 2014)

Kurzes ergebnis...hatte das bike heute bei meinem bikemechaniker. Er hat die drehschalter welche defekt waren gegen sunrace daumenschalter getauscht und das klappt jetzt super mein sohnemann ist happy...


----------



## michfisch (16. Mai 2014)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Kurzes ergebnis...hatte das bike heute bei meinem bikemechaniker. Er hat die drehschalter welche defekt waren gegen sunrace daumenschalter getauscht und das klappt jetzt super mein sohnemann ist happy...


Siehste, sag ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (16. Mai 2014)

Hast ja auch ne Menge von defekten Drehgriffen oder Daumenschalthebeln geschrieben.


----------



## michfisch (16. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja auch ne Menge von defekten Drehgriffen oder Daumenschalthebeln geschrieben.


Was willst du Vogel eigentlich von mir?


----------



## tyson81 (19. Mai 2014)

Habe gestern mit sohnemann ne schoene tour gemacht die neue schaltung hat super geklappt. Heute nachmittag ruft er mich an und meint die schaltung geht wieder schwer, dachte das kann nicht sein aber es ist wirklich so! Kann doch fast nicht sein wir haben nix um - oder verstellt habe nur biss oel in die schaltung gesprueht. Jemand ne idee was da schon wieder los ist?


----------



## Wolfobert (19. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hast Du schon die Trigger dran, aber trotzdem mein Tip:
Mein Sohn hatte auch Probleme mit dem Drehschalter, und zwar links, fürs Kettenblatt, rechts für die Gänge ging grad so. Ich habe ihm damls einen Schalthebel ausgesägt und rangebastelt. Material war flacher Kunststoff, 10 mm stark, Sperrholz geht wohl auch. Die Form war die einer überdimensionalen , plattgedrückten Kaulquappe mit einem großen Loch im Bauch. Das Loch im Bauch ging grade so über den Drehgriffschalter. Dann hatte ich noch einen Schlitz reingesägt, den ich mit einer Schraube mit Mutter zusammenziehen konnte, um das Teil auf dem Drehgriff festzuklemmen. Den "Kaulquappenschwanz" konnte mein Sohn mit der ganzen Faust packen und bewegen, sprich schalten.


----------



## tyson81 (19. Mai 2014)

Wie eine gangschaltung beim auto?
Das komische ist ja die neue daumenschaltung ging ja wunderbar, qie aus dem nix geht sie jetzt schwerer...


----------



## KIV (19. Mai 2014)

da klemmt was anderes...

schon als Du geschrieben hast, dass beide Drehschalter 'defekt' wären, hab ich das nicht geglaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (19. Mai 2014)

Beide Drehschalter? Gab es 20" Cubes auch mal mit Umwerfer vorne?

Schaltwerkrolle kommt aber nicht zu nahe an die Kassette, oder?


----------



## michfisch (19. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Schaltwerk ist den montiert?
Acera oder Alivio (Originalschaltwerke)


----------



## KIV (19. Mai 2014)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit sohnemann ne schoene tour gemacht die neue schaltung hat super geklappt. Heute nachmittag ruft er mich an und meint die schaltung geht wieder schwer, dachte das kann nicht sein aber es ist wirklich so! Kann doch fast nicht sein wir haben nix um - oder verstellt habe nur biss oel in die schaltung gesprueht. Jemand ne idee was da schon wieder los ist?


 was denn fürn Öl..? Da gehört kunststoffverträgliches Fett rein.

Allerdings ist das als alleinige Ursache recht unwahrscheinlich...

Schaltet Dein Junior immer im Treten?

Klappt das Runterschalten denn noch, oder geht beides schwerer?

Bitte mach mal Detailfotos von Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und der kompletten Zugführung.


----------



## tyson81 (20. Mai 2014)

Danke jungs fuer die hilfe, es ist eine sunrace daumenschaltung verbaut, schaltwerk ist ein shimano tourney. Das runterschalten geht ohne probleme nur das raufschaltrn geht schwerer am sonntag konnte er noch mehrere gaenge auf einmal hochschalten. Wie gesagt wir haben nix verstellt kam einfach so....das eigenleben eines computers kenne ich aber bei einem radl?


----------



## KIV (20. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Beide Drehschalter? Gab es 20" Cubes auch mal mit Umwerfer vorne?
> 
> Schaltwerkrolle kommt aber nicht zu nahe an die Kassette, oder?



Wenn die Kette zu lang ist, könnte die obere Rolle vom Schaltwerk am Ritzelpaket anliegen. Check das mal!

Wie siehts mit Fotos aus? Im Blindflug kann man nur Rätsel raten.

Das Schaltwerk würd ich ohnehin tauschen, aber kriegst Du das hin..?


----------



## Mamara (20. Mai 2014)

Und mal die B-Screw checken falls vorhanden(kenne das Schaltwerk nicht), ob die ordentlich am Schaltauge anliegt. Nicht dass die verbogen ist oder so.

EDIT: Punkt 4

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...ailleur/SI-5V80A-En_v1_m56577569830612967.pdf


----------



## tyson81 (20. Mai 2014)

Ok ich werde das mal checken...bilder kommen spaeter habe das bike nicht mit um buer  

Wenn das schaltwerk durch ist, welches soll ich dann kaufen?


----------



## michfisch (20. Mai 2014)

Nach möglichkeit ein hochwertiges Inverse SW, XT oder XTR. Die gibt es super günstig, weil sie keiner mehr will. guggst du bei ebay. Schaltlogig ist da aber verkehrt herum, 1 Gang auf Display ist 7ter und anders herum. Den schon nachgerüsteten Trigger kannst du weiter verwenden.
Inverse weil, lässt sich noch leichter Schalten. Federkraft im Schaltwerk hilft mit auf die großen Ritzel zu schalten.
Gruss M


----------



## Mamara (20. Mai 2014)

Sunrace Daumenschalter:





Trigger:


----------



## michfisch (20. Mai 2014)

Was soll das den?? hier wird evtl. ein Schaltwerk gesucht und keine Schalthebel!
Beteilige dich doch bitte ernsthaft in dem Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (20. Mai 2014)

Na dann redet mal weiter von Triggerhebeln, Displays usw.

Und ich dachte ernsthaft, hier geht es im grossen und ganzen drum warum die komplette Schaltung nicht funktioniert und dass eventuell manche Leute dafür gern wüssten was verbaut ist. Eventuell kann ja in so nem Trigger auch einiges mehr kaputt gehen als in nem einfachen Daumie, wenn von jetzt auf gleich wieder alles schwergängiger ist. 

Aber anscheinend habe ich nicht so den Durchblick wie du worum es hier geht.


----------



## michfisch (20. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Na dann redet mal weiter von Triggerhebeln, Displays usw.
> 
> Und ich dachte ernsthaft, hier geht es im grossen und ganzen drum warum die komplette Schaltung nicht funktioniert und dass eventuell manche Leute dafür gern wüssten was verbaut ist. Eventuell kann ja in so nem Trigger auch einiges mehr kaputt gehen als in nem einfachen Daumie, wenn von jetzt auf gleich wieder alles schwergängiger ist.
> 
> Aber anscheinend habe ich nicht so den Durchblick wie du worum es hier geht.


Das glaube ich mittlerweile auch!  Melde dich doch einfach aus diesem Funkkreis ab.


----------



## Mamara (20. Mai 2014)

Nö, ich weise dich lieber weiter drauf hin, wo nicht so ganz raffst was Sache ist oder sonstigen Müll ablässt.


----------



## KIV (20. Mai 2014)

Mann, Mann, Mann,...

Ich finde es ja auch schwierig, hier im Trüben zu fischen. Aber kriegt Euch mal wieder ein und geht vllt zur Entspannung mal n bisschen Radfahren...


----------



## tyson81 (20. Mai 2014)

Ganz ruhig jungs... hatte das bike nochmal in meiner werkstatt, die zuege wuerden nochmal geoelt und der winkel des hebels verstellt. jetzt passts wieder


----------



## carsten70 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe vor kurzem die Schaltung am Cube 200 auf leicht umgebaut, da meine Tocher (6) einfach zu schwach in den Händen ist.
Schaltwerk umgebaut auf aktuellere Alivio mit dem Käfig der Tourney. Außenhüllen auf ein Minimum gekürzt und auf schöne Radien geachtet.
Gripshift Sram X3 7fach verbaut. Dieser ist im Durchmesser viel kleiner und die Kinderhand kann richtig zupacken. Das Schalten ist nun ein "Kinderspiel" auch auf das große Ritzel. Dazu noch die dünnen ESI Silikongriffe und die Kurze ist nach kurzem Test ihren ersten Singletrail mit heftigen und vielen Wurzeln inkl. Schaltvorgängen gefahren.

P.S. Den Käfig kann man entfernen, wenn man diese kleine Abdeckkappe rauspuhlt (kleine Schraube rein und ziehen). Dahinter befindet sich dann die Befestigung.


----------



## stevens28/2 (21. Mai 2014)

Hi, habe mein....äähhhh das Cube 200 meiner Tochter ;-) mit folgender Schaltung ausgestattet:

Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 med 222g
Kassette: Shimano XT 11/34
Schalthebel: Sram X7 Amy 99g mit zug

Funktioniert super als 1x9....bisher ist die Kette auch noch nicht abgesprungen o.ä.  sonst kommt da noch ein Chainglider oder so dran.


----------



## siq (21. Mai 2014)

die Inversschaltwerke die michifisch erwähnt hat sind wirklich super leichtgängig (weil da die Feder gegen die gossen Ritzel hin arbeitet).  Ausserdem gibt es die auch mit kurzem Käfig (und zwar immer noch in neu -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16445_XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M770-8-9-fach-inverse.html). So eines hatte ich damals am Cube200 zusammen mit dem 7fach Alivio Schalthebel kombiniert. Das hat von Anfang an super gefunzt und war immer gleich leichtgängig.
Übrigens, dieses Schaltwerk läuft sogar immer noch am neuen 24"er Bike mit 1x10 Schaltung (11-36 / 32) zusammen mit dem Tiagra 10fach Schalter hervorragend und ist auch da sehr leichtgängig.


----------



## Goose_0815 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hab bei unsrem gebraucht erworbenen Cube auch die schwergängige Schaltung bemerkt... Meine Lösung war: neue Zughüllen, die Kurve am Sattelrohr dabei optimiert und eine Avid Rollamajig von der Restrampe eines Bikeversenders eingebaut. Damit läuft auch das verbaute (und nach dem Kauf erst mal gerichtete) Tourney-Schaltwerk ganz leicht - auch wenn ich aus Gewichtsgründen über einen Austausch nachdenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2014)

Goose_0815 schrieb:


> ...Meine Lösung war: neue Zughüllen, die Kurve am Sattelrohr dabei optimiert und eine Avid Rollamajig ...


oft ist die Lösung viel einfacher, als gedacht...


----------



## Goose_0815 (14. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Hüllen waren innen trocken, an den Endkappen war das Plastik ausgefranst und die Biegungen waren nicht unbedingt sinnig. Die Züge waren auch sehr verdreckt, hat man beim abwischen gemerkt.
 Ich kann jetzt mit 2 Fingern schalten und unsre 6-jährigen Pilotin ist happy. Sogar die kleine Schwester (3) konnte die Schaltung drehen als das Rad auf dem Montageständer war.


----------

